

VeriFone Card Readers exploit found, can harvest card details - wgx
http://www.channel4.com/news/credit-card-readers-can-be-hacked-for-details

======
ceejayoz
Previously, VeriFone mounted a FUD campaign against Square, arguing fake apps
could steal your credit card numbers.

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/09/verifone-takes-the-
gloves-o...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/09/verifone-takes-the-gloves-off-
accuses-square-of-serious-security-hole/)

